# Work smarter?



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

The sawzal blade thread made me think about something. How many of you, as you age gracefully with experience tend to work smarter instead of cheaper?

In the old days I would bust something out and wouldn't care if it was harder or dumber, I would just do it. Now days I tend to work smarter. It may cost more per job but I pass it on to the customer anyway. Things like the 13 dollar diamond grit sawzal blades, or using Propress which I just love by the way.

What other ways do you work smarter, what kind of tricks or time saving ideas?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i work smarter- solder copper so i dont have to lug that heavy propress around!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i can remember many times setting & taking out cast tubs myself- not no more,thats in my younger days. last week i gave my son hell for putting a 50 gal. elect. htr. on his sholder and carring it out to the van. he made it look so easy, 30 yrs. old and , marine vet and built like a mack truck!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Just in general, I buy the best quality tools I can for the job. It makes my life easier. Ridgid seesnakes, Milwaukee hole-hawg, Hilti rotary hammer, etc. I don't care if it costs more, if it gets the job done faster/easier.
I'd rather use technology and charge the cost to the customer, rather than destroy my health or the health of my workers using primitive, cheap methods. Example: using a seesnake, locator, jackhammer, and backhoe to accurately cut open a driveway and repair the sewer. Instead of being a cheapass landlord and not using any of those hepful tools and instead just hiring a bunch of illegals to break the driveway up using picks and "sport-dig" looking for the bad sewer pipe without a permit.:furious: (Happened last year to me, landlord rejected my sewer bid in favor of hiring illegals and sport-digging) I should have reported the unpermitted work to the city inspectors, but I didn't have the heart as this was a paying customer up to this point. I think that after hanging here for awhile, the "new me" would report him.:yes: Anyway, sorry, off-topic a bit.:laughing:

Yeah, I like working smarter, not harder. I agree with IR on that philosophy.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

leak1 said:


> i work smarter- solder copper so i dont have to lug that heavy propress around!!!!!!!!!!


 

You are the man who understands :thumbsup:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Particularly good food for thought to me. I was just writing down a new 5 year plan this evening and working smarter wasnt part of it...for some people working smarter takes more effort..I wont mention who..
Thanks IR you just created a lot of work for me..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You guys make plans? I tend to just go with the flow. i find, that if you have no goals, then you are never let down. Last Goal i set, was to start my own business. It happend, and i have no goals anymore.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

My goal is to never get rich.

I've seen too many at the top not handle it. 

And I know how many lose it when a partner is involved. 


You all know what I'm talking about, well, the ones that noticeably don't tug their ball and chain around.



(Cracks whip)


Whaaaa-cccchhhh!!! :laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> i work smarter- solder copper so i dont have to lug that heavy propress around!!!!!!!!!!


Oh come on now leak, if I can carry a 4.6 pound propress tool around you can too!:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> My goal is to never get rich.
> 
> I've seen too many at the top not handle it.
> 
> ...



I'm at the top, I am rich, I've been married 22 years, next.:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> You are the man who understands :thumbsup:


Understands what exactly?

edit: Too heavy? Don't like propress?


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I definately have to work smarter these days. I spent too many years beating my body up doing things the stupid way.

Ahhh, if I could be 18 and do it all over again..........


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*working smarter*

I just got a call today out of the blue from someone that
wants a slab roughed in by friday... got me off of the internet and I dont know him from adam...

he claims that the slab is ready to go and the plumber
he was going to use has lost his lisc in Indy... sure ..ok

E-mails me the plans for a one bath slab and gives me the prices that the other fellow was going to do them for..

slab rough about $850
total job IF we do it all would be about $3200

15 years ago I might have considered busting my ass
or sending a couple of dummies out there to keep them busy..

_I doubt I would ever get paid a nickle for that slap rough..._


*the smartest thing I have learned is to *
*just WALK AWAY from trouble before you are in too deep...*

I wont touch this with a ten foot pole


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> You guys make plans? I tend to just go with the flow. i find, that if you have no goals, then you are never let down. Last Goal i set, was to start my own business. It happend, and i have no goals anymore.


You go with the flow??? you set the bar low..and now you have a plumbing business..hmmm..

planning can help..there are never any guarantees..disappointments build character..quite useful in the plumbing biz.

Im trying to be partly funny..somedays it just doesnt work


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*every day I go with the flow*



stillaround said:


> You go with the flow??? you set the bar low..and now you have a plumbing business..hmmm..
> 
> planning can help..there are never any guarantees..disappointments build character..quite useful in the plumbing biz.


I have a few small calls to do tomorrow, and something to do on Friday..... I dont know what is 
going to raise its ugly head up till the phone rings.....

I would rather have it that way than trying to plan out the whole day for everyone....and then watching it all fall apart when someone does not show up for work today. ......cause his balls are throbbing.........

you can go with the flow if you have a decent customer base a a good yellow page ads..


you got to gain the trust of the customer on the 
phone asap , good tone and freindly bs. can make or 
break the deal ...

you have to give ......good phone......


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Speaking of working smarter and toilets, I use a "last drop" tool for sucking the water out of toilets. Saves time. Works great.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Buy material in large quanity even though your a small business. Saves alot of time and I hardly ever go to the supply house unless its a special order. The investment in a well stocked shop is worthy one. Makes my morning so much nicer.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Buy material in large quanity even though your a small business. Saves alot of time and I hardly ever go to the supply house unless its a special order. The investment in a well stocked shop is worthy one. Makes my morning so much nicer.


 I agree. I never thought I'd keep so much stock! But in the long run, I save a ton f time and money not driving to the supply house. I have a storage building now and generally make bulk orders from the suppliers when things get low.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I go with the flow and dont obsess..after all Im just a plumber????? Allow me a bit of argument(btw I do go with the flow but there is a place for planning)

How many generals go to battle without a plan, how many top sports teams, and do they quit training after a win and go with the flow or does someone have their improvements mapped out. When the marketing budget exceeds $100k a plan might be useful. A plan to
1. track calls
2. even work smarter
3. keep the truck cleaner
4. train one employee a month for a new task
5. etc etc...never in a funk or a stupor
It can make changes more rapid and the big word ..in control.
When work slows ..plan a strategy..clean the truck...make 20 phone calls...motivation therapy in the form of tapes or other top sales crap(Tom Hopkins),
regular additional training planned
1. week 10 learn abouut Fleck softner heads
2. week 15 tankless installs 5 hours of study 
etc


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Excellent thread, Ironmonger! 
Years ago I remember hearing guys say that the bigger shops got the new technology first. Maybe that was true then. Now with the internet, we're all one big shop, sharing our experiences with products, tools, techniques and practices. Everyday we can hop on this site and a few others and immerse ourselves in previously scarce information. I consider you wonderful people a treasure trove of experience. Though stillaround is right about having to put the time in to learn, with Professionals Only forums sharpening the saw has become more convenient and, if you'll pardon my enthusiasm, fun. After 33 years of running a business (Sept. 1 1976) I'm still learning every day. And with your help, I'll be doing so right up to the day I hang up my wrench.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*use to do that*



TheMaster said:


> Buy material in large quanity even though your a small business. Saves alot of time and I hardly ever go to the supply house unless its a special order. The investment in a well stocked shop is worthy one. Makes my morning so much nicer.


I used to do that , and in theory it works well if you dont have anyone working for you....or you keep it all locked up tight behind a cage....and you got the only key

if you dont , the day comes when you send your helper back to the shop to get something , and they throw a disposal or sump pump or Delta faucet into their trunk while they are picking up that special part fo r the boss..... or just even a roll or two of solder ...(the boss wont notice)


I keep about 20 water heaters in stock,, those are real hard to cram into your car....

and we keep just enough stuff to notice when something has been taken off the shelf...

being only family working here this summer,, I am not watching my stock too closely:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Buy material in large quanity even though your a small business. Saves alot of time and I hardly ever go to the supply house unless its a special order. The investment in a well stocked shop is worthy one. Makes my morning so much nicer.


 This is good advice. I was a little leary at first, but it really does make things a lot easier. Saves a ton of time not running around hunting for things. Especially when the nearest supply house is 25 minutes away....


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Check this out, now this is cool!:thumbsup: Hand snap cutters, sawzal, grinder? Not any more, this is my next purchase.


http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Press-Snap-Soil-Pipe-Cutter/index.htm


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ironranger said:


> Check this out, now this is cool!:thumbsup: Hand snap cutters, sawzal, grinder? Not any more, this is my next purchase.
> 
> 
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Press-Snap-Soil-Pipe-Cutter/index.htm


What is the price on the press snap?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> What is the price on the press snap?



Just under four hundred for the kit, BUT... you have to have a press tool to use it. Makes life a snap!:thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I weeded out the FR vs. T&M stuff to : http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/flat-rate-vs-t-m-again-5029/index2/#post62319


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Buy material in large quanity even though your a small business. Saves alot of time and I hardly ever go to the supply house unless its a special order. The investment in a well stocked shop is worthy one. Makes my morning so much nicer.


This a good point. It really is about being able to maximize time management skills. Supply houses really could care less about your time. They figure the longer your in the there the more you will spend.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I weeded out the FR vs. T&M stuff to : http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/flat-rate-vs-t-m-again-5029/index2/#post62319


I looked at that thread quick and said OH NO! not another FR vs T&M discussion again.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I used to do that , and in theory it works well if you dont have anyone working for you....or you keep it all locked up tight behind a cage....and you got the only key
> 
> if you dont , the day comes when you send your helper back to the shop to get something , and they throw a disposal or sump pump or Delta faucet into their trunk while they are picking up that special part fo r the boss..... or just even a roll or two of solder ...(the boss wont notice)
> 
> ...


 We did it with 7 trucks. This is how. We stocked each truck the same. All of our tickets were itemized material. At the end of each day the tickets were turned in. The next morning a box was waiting at each truck to restock the material used the day before. Any defective material must be turned back in or accounted for. Once a week i did a van spot check to make sure it was fully stocked. We lost very little. If any of ours guys needed anything all they had to do is ask and it most likly would be given to them but also understood if you dont ask then its stealing.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I pay people to do wut i do not want to do. Don't see how it gets any smarter than that.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*good system*



TheMaster said:


> We did it with 7 trucks. This is how. We stocked each truck the same. All of our tickets were itemized material. At the end of each day the tickets were turned in. The next morning a box was waiting at each truck to restock the material used the day before. Any defective material must be turned back in or accounted for. Once a week i did a van spot check to make sure it was fully stocked. We lost very little. If any of ours guys needed anything all they had to do is ask and it most likly would be given to them but also understood if you dont ask then its stealing.


 
thats a great system ........:thumbup:

many big plumbing companies do that and have a parts guy 
filling shopping carts with the stuff that they used the day before....

usually this guy showed up very ealry in the morning or did a night shift...depending on how many trucks were involved


it would cut down on time and labor to get materials.....
if you have the extra income to sink into buying large amounts of materials

when you have 7 trucks you need to run a pretty tight ship or it will certainly walk out the door..

I personally could not watch everything like a hawk,,
day in and day out...... .


are you still doing this today or have you downsized???.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> thats a great system ........:thumbup:
> 
> many big plumbing companies do that and have a parts guy
> filling shopping carts with the stuff that they used the day before....
> ...


 Everybody retired on me. so yeah downsized.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*retired on you ...huh?*



TheMaster said:


> Everybody retired on me. so yeah downsized.


Did they retire.... or did you...... retire them??


My father had a great number of fellows that worked for
him for over 30 years..... doing mostly 
New home construction....and that is very hard work....

the last of them retired in the early 90s

I never knew how good he had it till they all left on him and I got stuck trying to find the same caliber of people in todays work place. it is simply not possible


That was a nightmare in real time. ...

I am very glad I finally gave up trying to find
and keep employees happy , listen to their sad 
stories why they cant make it to work today,
drug test them, ect ect...... 

that whole drama is over ...:thumbup:

...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

How we work smarter:

1. We realize we cannot be all things to all people and avoid customers that will be more disruptive to our company than their job is worth.

2. Fully stocked trucks & shop.

3. Monitoring our numbers. You can be busy/slammed and not make any money. Billed hours, callbacks, profit, hidden expenses are monitored regularly.

Rockstar - PLEASE RAISE THE BAR ON YOUR EXPECTATIONS - you may be pleasantly surprised you will exceed your own expectations. :thumbup:

In large groups, I am shy (honest). I had to give a 10 minute presentation to 30 strangers on our company. All the way up to the moment of speaking, I was hoping for a reprieve/cancellation. Inside I was crumbling - BUT - I pushed through and aced the presentation. My second group presentation was much easier. Now, I know I could speak in front of a hundred people confidently.

If I had not pushed myself, I would not have discovered what I am really capable of.


----------

